# Prüfen ob ArrayList string enhält! Wie???



## StrikeTom (9. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine ArrayList(String) und möchte prüfen, ob sie ein String enthält.
Weiß jemand wie?


----------



## Niki (9. Jun 2010)

List (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Jun 2010)

oder
List (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## StrikeTom (9. Jun 2010)

Wieso indexOf()?
Ich mache es mit contains(), das ist doch nicht falsch?
Danke


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Jun 2010)

von ArrayList

```
public boolean contains(Object o) {
	return indexOf(o) >= 0;
    }
```



> Returns the index of the first occurrence of the specified element in this list, or -1 if this list does not contain the element.


----------



## StrikeTom (9. Jun 2010)

Danke


----------

